# Lian Li Armorsuit  PC-P80R Spider Edition



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2008)

In our CES 2008 coverage of Lian-Li you saw the awesome Lian Li PC-P80 R AMD Spider Edition case. These cases are just now coming through manufacturing, and TPU is one of the first sites in the world to bring you a detailed look at this new case. It features nearly everything an enthusiast could want, but is it truly the dream of an ADM/ATI fan?

*Show full review*


----------



## nflesher87 (May 11, 2008)

amazing case and review t!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2008)

beggars cant be choosers, im sure this case costs more due to the customization vs the regular armorsuit. One thing id like to see change is the Front- No Door- just need 6 5.25 bays for Optical, 2 for External 3.5 and 8 3.5 internal.


----------



## Silverel (May 11, 2008)

Mmm... ever try to get something that big anodized? Retarded expensive. 100$+

Tis a beautiful case for those people with excess cash, and little time to do their own modding. Excess cash being the main detractor from the piece of art that it is. If I got my hands on one, I'd probably sell it and buy half a dozen cheaper cases to play with. 

Good review T. I'm curious though, do you guys get to keep the toys they send you to play with?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 11, 2008)

kick ass case and review!


----------



## pentastar111 (May 11, 2008)

I really like the red interior and exterior, the "spider" cut is pretty cool...although I still prefer a standard window...even though this is a very cool case...It's cost is toooo much for me.... I will still get the PC-A70 for my next build....http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge_scroll&products_id=22439&image_scroll_id=0


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2008)

if i had the time and resources id fab my own case that supports the 10 PCI Bracket Design.


----------



## zOaib (May 12, 2008)

nice case but over priced ............. good review ...

if anyone is in the market to spend over 280 dollars but less than 350 for a case that will suffice for numerous upgrades , check out mountain mods UFO cases ......... cant go wrong


----------



## nflesher87 (May 12, 2008)

zOaib said:


> nice case but over priced ............. good review ...
> 
> if anyone is in the market to spend over 280 dollars but less than 350 for a case that will suffice for numerous upgrades , check out mountain mods UFO cases ......... cant go wrong



you can keep an eye out for a MM case from t_ski here pretty soon  

I digg'd (dugg?) this, you all should as well! 

http://digg.com/hardware/Lian_Li_s_AMD_Spider_case_reviewed_PC_P80R_Armorsuit


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 12, 2008)

That looks like an AMAZING case.  I would get it, but my GFX is Nvidia...


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (May 13, 2008)

beautiful case but the price is ridiculous, i would like to see how many people actually buy this case, if i had the money to burn i would.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2008)

just get the Armoursuit regular, its the same Freaking Case.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 13, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> just get the Armoursuit regular, its the same Freaking Case.



but only half as awesome


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 17, 2008)

very awesome case and as usual, awesome review their T_ski. Id love to have one, but for that price, a thermaltake swordM or cooler master cosmos s tricked out, would be better.


----------

